# TB Lines



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the jockey club? they not only keep track of tattoos but exactly what each TB looks like. maybe they can find it based on your three numbers and description?


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

No I never even thought of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you know his registered race name? Try equibase.com


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is the link to the tattoo identifier,https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com...esAction&init=&CFID=72437193&CFTOKEN=93593649 you need to know the letter, but if you know about how old your Tb is guessing the letter is pretty easy, my TB all i knew for sure was 466 but I knew she was in her early teens so I just tried the letters z-c ish with those numbers and eventually I found her, her letter was an A...if you can get a pic we may be able to help decipher some more of the tattoo.

When you click on a horse they give you a description of their white marking so you can be pretty sure when you found the right horse


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am gonna try to get a picture of his tattoo today when I go to the barn after work. I know how old he is and he has ZERO white on him what so ever. I dont know his racing name either unfortunately. The girl I lease him from also changed his name when she got him and his show name was also changed. So that doesnt help much either. 

Rachael I dont quite get the letter thing, does that tattoo begin with a letter?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought TB tattoos were on the inside of their upper lips and not their lower ones?


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe they are all different? Beau has on on the bottom lip on the inside so when you flip his lip over you can see it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This would be a first that I have heard of. Hopefully someone that knows more about TBs and their registration will chime in.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully, I am gonna ask my BO too because the man she bought the barn from used to breed TBs for racing.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> I am gonna try to get a picture of his tattoo today when I go to the barn after work. I know how old he is and he has ZERO white on him what so ever. I dont know his racing name either unfortunately. The girl I lease him from also changed his name when she got him and his show name was also changed. So that doesnt help much either.
> 
> Rachael I dont quite get the letter thing, does that tattoo begin with a letter?


The tattoo always begins with a letter which represents the year they were born, if he is 17 he would be born in 1994 which would mean the tattoo would read x followed by 5 numbers

ETA: did my link work correctly because when I clicked on it it didn't take me to the right page. it should bring you to this page...


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay thanks so much Rachel! I am gonna look today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> Okay thanks so much Rachel! I am gonna look today
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your welcome, hope you are able to find him.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey, Just wondering if you had any luck finding your horses racing info?


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I finally remembered to sign up for jockey club. 3 TBs came up with his description and X--330 as his tattoo when I typed it in. But I am not sure which one he is. He is one of the 2 because he has one cowlick on his face not two.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> So I finally remembered to sign up for jockey club. 3 TBs came up with his description and X--330 as his tattoo when I typed it in. But I am not sure which one he is. He is one of the 2 because he has one cowlick on his face not two.


looking up the numbers that you know, the other numbers would either be 07 or 25, your best bet would be to try to look closer at the tattoo and see if it looks like one over the other. You may also be able to look up where each of the horses were bred, if one was on the west coast and one on the east, he's more then likely the one on the east(although that's not 100% reliable) 

Verge's St Patrick was bred in PA, so that is very promising. Equibase Company - Thoroughbred Racing Information Pedigree
*Sensitive Issue (BC), *so western canada I believe. I would guess he was the first one  Equibase Company - Thoroughbred Racing Information

ETA: If he is Patrick he is related to Bella! They both have alydar as their grand-sire  Bella's JC name is alyrunj


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

That was my exact thoughts too. THe other 2 were born like you said in BC which is the California of Canada. and The other in Louisiana. I e-mailed them, we will see if I get a response. Hopefully I can figure this out. His prior owners and the girl I leased him from never passed along the info of where he was born.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if you saw it or now, but when you clicked on horse 1 2 or 3 there was a place on the bottom right where it said free auction results, I clicked on that and it said the buyer was Sandee Martin and I'm bored so I searched on facebook and there was a profile pic of someone riding a TB on the track and leading another, I figured there is a good chance this is the person who bought patrick, maybe message her on facebook and see if she remembers him, the tattoo on the bottom lip should really help narrow it down since it's normally on the top...here is the profile. Sandee Martin Beattie | Facebook


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just saw that! Thanks I deactivated my Facebook about two months ago but this might be a good reason to go back to it for a day or two. 

Thank you so much for all of your help with this!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

So the jockey club got back to me had me feel out another form via email and the results came back none conclusive. Looks like I am going back to facebook for a few days and am going to contact that woman to see if it is Beau or not.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would put money on it that he is Patrick. I kinda want him to be too because it would be really cool to know he is related to Bella lol. I couldn't live without facebook, I'm on there at least once a day, but usually a lot more. I hope she is able to tell you if it's him or not. I kind of like trying to solve the puzzle, I went through this with Bella over a year ago trying to find her info, all I was was an aprox age(mid teens) and 466 so it took a while to figure it out, it's easier to figure it out when they have white because they describe their white makings in detail, then I got lucky because when I thought she was alyrunj I gooled her and came up with an old classified ad with a picture.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be so cool if they were related! Back to facebook I go haha. I just deactivated mine because it was becoming an obsession and was sick of friends being like omg did you see what fb said? Like it was national news or something. Haha better get out my shovel so I can do more digging
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

i have several ottbs. all my girls have their tattoo in the Top Lip you just curl the lip up fleshman style and there is is. its hard to read but ppl that do it all the time can do it no prob. IF the horse has raced they will have a tattoo. I've never heard of it being on the bottom lip but i guess its possible..... not sure on that one.
jockey club online can track her info down for you. 
good luck
Waf


----------

